# be more sociable with my coworkers



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

I can only be sociable with them like one on one...when we're in a group i tend to fall to the back...its difficult


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky said:


> I can only be sociable with them like one on one...when we're in a group i tend to fall to the back...its difficult


im kind of the opposite i tend to do better in groups one on one it depends on the person

ps i socialized with my supervisors and made them laugh its a start i have to socialize more wit one of my coworkers though i feel as though im alienating her lol


----------

